# Super Soup with Chicken



## Arnold (Dec 13, 2019)

*Super Soup with Chicken*

In this new cooking series we will be making healthy meals.  Today's meal is what I like to call super soup.  This vegetables soup has am amazing flavor and is really good when you put it on some chicken.  You can eat it alone or with chicken

https://youtu.be/9eAzT_zMOUc


----------

